

How to easily receive notifications about GitHub commits in Google Talk - cosmorocket

I have not found a quick way to notify my mates about commits on GitHub over Google Talk we all use. I asked about it on StackOverflow and they didn't have an answer. That's why I decided to create an tiny webapp based on Google App Engine to do that job. You can use it without registration and installation, just look through README to understand how it works and how you can use it. The job is in progress, but the basic functionality is there now, so you can receive notifications about commits. Source code is available from http://www.github.com/skible/gitport. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me over email: sergey@skible.com. Thanks!
======
nbpoole
I've never used it, but does the Jabber service hook not work with Google
Talk?

~~~
cosmorocket
I don't think it does the job. I tried it before. I filled in my Google Talk
ID and clicked Test Hook. Nothing happened. May be there are some settings I
could change to make it work?

~~~
nbpoole
Ugh. Probably something having to do with this:

[https://github.com/github/github-
services/blob/master/servic...](https://github.com/github/github-
services/blob/master/services/jabber.rb)

    
    
        raise GitHub::ServiceConfigurationError, "jabber hook temporarily disabled"

~~~
cosmorocket
I suppose my app can potentially be more flexible. First thing coming to my
mind is that you can insert as many Post-Receive URLs as needed so you can
notify not only yourself but your mates too who want to stay in touch.
Actually, it solves our problem easily and quite well now.

